
Wide Awake Developers: Steve Jobs Made Me Miss My Flight - apgwoz
http://www.michaelnygard.com/blog/2008/03/steve_jobs_made_me_miss_my_fli.html
======
borga
Let's go viral already!! It's the air, it's the air ...

------
redorb
heh, not hacker news. more 'design news'

